# paprika bacon



## bb53chevpro (Jan 3, 2008)

By chance, has anyone ever heard or made paprika bacon? I remember as i kid, eating this and it was great.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 3, 2008)

Googled it and came up with some for sale but no recipe, says it's seasoned with paprika and garlic. You my experiment by adding that to your cure while brining.


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

there was a meat I recall called Obadosh Szolna, which the second word in Hungarian meant "bacon", But as I recall, it was not cured and served cold like a lunchmeat. it was as I remember a pork roast that was simmered with onion and garlic, and after done, rolled in paprika and black pepper and chilled.
All I got.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 3, 2008)

I am glad I came across this site, the people are so nice. Thanks for the replies. I did google it and found this 
*Name: *Paprika Szalonna, Smoked Meaty Paprika Bacon (SLAB) 
*Description: *Dry cured the traditional way in our Butcher Shop.
Made from the freshest hand picked pork bellies and high quality spices and salts.
Smoked over hickory wood weekly to insure the freshest bacon.
Just in case anyone esle is looking.
Thanks again. I will have to try this, soon.
By the way, Richtee, are you Hungarian? I am assumming this because of "The Mad Hunky".


----------



## richtee (Jan 4, 2008)

you assume correctly. Actually, half Hungarian, half Italian. And got the temper of both too...Oww!  heh


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL..... I am Hungarian as well. I had first assumed that when you had mentioned Chicken Paprikas. We have that at least twice a month. My Father born in Hungary.


----------



## richtee (Jan 11, 2008)

Soo..I decided to make some. This is a shot before..yes BEFORE smoking! Used the Szeged brand quality Hungarian stuff.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW, that looks awesome. My mouth is watering. I can't wait until I try it my self. Still working out a few bugs since I converted my smokehouse to cold smoking. When its done, makin bacon will be one of the first things on the list.


----------

